# Taig  Cnc Mini Mill



## Dracen knights

ok so I noticed that this board was for both the mini lathe and mini mill yet there was not a single post about a mini mill so I figured I would start one. If this isn't the right place feel free to let me know and move this thread as needed.

As the title says I now have a Taig mini mill done in full cnc including 4th axis and trunion table, using  Gekco 540 controller.  Motors are 280oz steppers. 

I purchased it fully setup and ready to run through deepgroove1. com now to me there are a few items that need changed. The 4th axis mount is pretty much unusable (it's a sherline  made) then the table for the Taig seams a lot smaller than it really should be as it's only 3.5" wide and yet the tooling can reach around 6" wide.

OK so thats the basic so far and I plan on doing a lot of other upgrade. and I guess I'll document them here. I will take pics and upload everything I can. I welcome input on everything.

*planed upgrades so far.*
Now larger work table.
4the axis mounting setup
extended travel in all directions
coolant system
quick change tooling
Auto tool changer with tool setter.
DC spindle motor 
full enclosure with lighting.


----------



## Dracen knights

well I have the new table drawn up and tooled out in mastercam. Just waiting for machine time to be open as it's more than likely going to take a few hours with 300 holes to be tapped in 10 32. and then 341 holes to be reamed at 1/4", not to include  facing, contouring, engraving time. I'm expecting a few hours of just tapping as it's not a big tap and I would rather it take it's time a little. but at least thats drawn up and tooled out.


----------



## Dracen knights

I forgot to attach it as a full image still figuring out this forum setup. so as you can see the smaller holes are tapped 10/ 24.. I mistakenly put 10/32 on the last post and I'm guessing that I don't have edit ability yet or I just don't see it. The larger holes are for 1/4" alignment pins which every jig and every fixture will get including the vices and 4th axis.


----------



## T Bredehoft

I thought seriously about the Taig Mini Mill, but realize it needed more machine than it provided.  I liked everything else about it.


----------



## Dracen knights

well I have plans to enlarge the working area. the table above is double the size of the factory table. 7" x 18" and the machine should have be able accessing it 5-6" x 18"  in the factory setup I'm already working on adding 6-12" of y travel not worried about to much as of yet.  I have used several of the Taig setups and they are not bad just have to figure out their limits and live within them. plus I managed to get a killer deal on everything. Taig with 4 axis tool setter digital probe all turn key plus a sherline 4400 lathe also turn key with a few extras like tool holders and everything I could think of for my first cnc setup for $4600 to my door all brand new. I already have two combo units that are manual if I need bigger. 

I'm already ordering longer lead screw and loner ways then going to add a spacers to add  the x travel.


----------



## fretsman

Dracen knights said:


> I'm already ordering longer lead screw and loner ways then going to add a spacers to add the x travel.



I'm very interested to follow your progress on these additions, thanks for sharing!

Dave


----------



## Dracen knights

Dave
No problem at all i have always found the smaller forums like this more  helpful when its needed so i try and share what i can to make it so maybe someone else can try and improve my ideas for their own use.  Once i finish up the cad/cam files for the 4 axis mounting plate i will more than likely start on my own design foe a draw bar system. As its one of the next main items i want taken care of even though i have 2 full sets of er16 collets...


----------



## Dracen knights

Well I just ordered the needed stuff to extent the y to around 14"....  I'll post pics and update once parts come in and stuff gets made.


----------



## fretsman

Excellent, look forward to seeing the results, thank you!


----------



## Dracen knights

No problem at  all... oone of these days i might even power up the taig... lol its been sitting  on the coffee table a few weeks now... and the most i have done is test the spindle motor...


----------



## Punisher 67

I have done some of the things mentioned and will one day integrate a functional coolant system in a closed containment system .


----------



## Dracen knights

wow nice looking set up...  I like the added mirrors to see the back of the setup. whats the gauge at the top for?


----------



## Punisher 67

Thank you..........Spindle rpm


----------



## Dracen knights

well I ended up making new handles for the taig and the sherline lathe. Everything was done on cnc... including the drilling and tapping of the retaining pin which is 6-32... Each wheel started as a 2.25" X 1" thick solid brass  each cut from a 14" long piece of bar stock. All edges are smoothed off with scotch bright on the lathe.


----------



## JimDawson

Very Nice!


----------



## Dracen knights

O yeah I also forgot about the fact I ordered a digital tach like the one in punishes 67's photo. I ordered one for the taig and one for the lathe. I also ordered the new ways for the new Y travel. and the new 1/2" 20 stainless all thread.


----------



## Dracen knights

Thank you I really like them. a lot even if they will not be used much.  It still should look good...LOL


----------



## Rick Leslie

Wow Scott, you've been a busy fellow! I love they handles. I should get some to add to my Unimat. As you have already stated, manual handles on a small CNC are about useless. I wish I had listened to everyone before I kept my handles. It would have saved a ton of time on the conversion. Looking forward to seeing this one in action. Plus some of the products we've talked about.


----------



## Dracen knights

well I have all the metal for my extended Y axis and I have started the ATC I have the tool holders in production already... had to make a few more tool holders for the lathe before I can do the spindle adapter... Hope to have it done this week... then it will be on the rest of the parts... I'll try to post pics later...


----------



## Dracen knights

Ok so heres the promised pic... just a teaser... lol yes thats an er16 collet  amd nut with a longer double ended 3/16 ball mill end mill in it....


----------



## Dracen knights

well started the tool holder receiver today but turns out it's going to take making a full spindle with the receiver as on which works because it will end up shorter. going to use the stand alone receiver as the holder to measure tool length... but I also have the tool setter as well. But I will say the tool holder tapper is perfect... everything grabbed just as expected.


----------



## Dracen knights

well the new spindle is done and has been for a little while and the tool turret is complete as well... only thing left is the home switchs... then the ATC s complete... then on to the new tool plate table and extended ways...


----------

